# SIS labs going downhill?



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Tried their Npp from a well known UK source recently - even on a very low Trt/cruise dose of 150mg pw along with my regular Test dose it did the job. Very pleased. So just ordered Durabolin 300 from the same source this week but then noticed the recent Anabolic lab results - bunk Parabolin & Tri - Tren with the Hex missing. Also looking further into it - the more you dig the more s**t comes up! - I'm seeing guys on some forums complaining more & more. Last year SIS labs were being praised to Heaven - now, not so much...

Course without bloodwork anecdotal reports don't mean much and we know the gear sometimes gets blamed for poor training/diet issues but that aside anyone here running SIS now or recently & lovi'n it - or not? I'm thinking now maybe I should have held off until my guy restocks with Balkan later in the month!


----------



## Testdecadbol (Oct 7, 2017)

Sis test was the first lab i ever actually threw away due to pip. Shite.


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

Love their TTM...apart from the cost it's the best I've ever tried. Haven't tried anything else.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

mannersjay said:


> Love their TTM...apart from the cost it's the best I've ever tried. Haven't tried anything else.


 :confused1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Isn't that the lab that make s**t orals?


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

using their anavar now the best ive tried


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

SiS oils spot on orals hit and miss mostly miss from what I can gather.


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

There finished as a company....

It's bunk shite and better ugl about.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

jjtreml said:


> There finished as a company....
> 
> It's bunk shite and better ugl about.


 LOL whatever..................


----------



## sirtica (Nov 1, 2007)

Test P , npp and test en 300 worked quite well


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Testdecadbol said:


> Sis test was the first lab i ever actually threw away due to pip. Shite.


 Pip isn't a guide to how good the hormones are.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Have used over the last months test e and NPP found both to do the job.


----------



## MattyNotts (Oct 10, 2017)

I've been using their test e for a long time now. I don't have any complaints


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

isnt this just a cycle of things that continue round and round, The OP I assume you havent had anything tested yourself and reliant on other posts on the internet... If I am honest I am doubtful any major UGL are putting out BUNK gear. you might have a batch that are off slightly due to either a miscalc on the raws or simply order demand, but the market in the UK is so competitive I just dont buy it. I have tried various labs and have found most to be spot on.

PIP isnt generally caused by the hormone its caused by either injection technique or your body reacting carrier oil or solvents.

I have used SIS in the past without issues, ( i dont at present) but unless your testing the stuff yourself I dont know how you can make statements based on stuff posted online which often comes with other agendas.


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

jeffj said:


> :confused1:


 ??


----------



## Lewis80 (Sep 6, 2017)

I used SiS many vials before, big lottery sometimes work sometimes not, I left them and Im using new gear cos I don't wanna waste my time just for checking which is legit or not


----------



## Sam R (Jan 13, 2018)

jjtreml said:


> There finished as a company....
> 
> It's bunk shite and better ugl about.


 what makes you say this? Definitely not bunk oils mate


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lewis80 said:


> I used SiS many vials before, big lottery sometimes work sometimes not, I left them and Im using new gear cos I don't wanna waste my time just for checking which is legit or not


 I am not hating but how are you judging sometimes they work sometimes they dont ?? bloodwork ? just interested. AS none of can take it by "feel"


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

mannersjay said:


> Love their TTM...apart from the cost it's the best I've ever tried. Haven't tried anything else.





mannersjay said:


> ??


 You contradicted yourself lol..said best you had tried. You Haven't tried anything else.


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

never seen a lab put so much energy into pretty packaging. the test did f all for me. after that f'ed them off. if the test is sh1te the rest of the range will be , no doubt


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

s**t lab

Why even give these questionable labs time of day

We live in uk, we don't need to settle for 'maybe it's alright' labs

f**k sis


----------



## MattyNotts (Oct 10, 2017)

Interesting that on the review site there are some negative comments. Every time I had looked before, it was always positive comments to the point where I thought they had to be fake accounts just there to praise the lab,


----------



## Lewis80 (Sep 6, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> I am not hating but how are you judging sometimes they work sometimes they dont ?? bloodwork ? just interested. AS none of can take it by "feel"


 cycle results, feelings because after "feel" I did bloodwork . Im not new on steroids so when I took test en then I know how suppose to be work etc. I used sis long time and I said it was a lottery especially with tablets. I did blood test last year an my Test level was normal after used 8 week,s 600mg test en ew. I try find out this test but Ive showed this test results to them and they sent me back 2 vials for free. It was long time ago, I need find out this test. I didn't said SIS is completely s**t but I said "lottery" so this is big different.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lewis80 said:


> cycle results, feelings because after "feel" I did bloodwork . Im not new on steroids so when I took test en then I know how suppose to be work etc. I used sis long time and I said it was a lottery especially with tablets. I did blood test last year an my Test level was normal after used 8 week,s 600mg test en ew. I try find out this test but Ive showed this test results to them and they sent me back 2 vials for free. It was long time ago, I need find out this test. I didn't said SIS is completely s**t but I said "lottery" so this is big different.


 I wasnt questioning you mate , just interested, because of some simply go its not working as to the "feel" but thats crap you cant tell how much hormone is ina drug by feel. I have just upped to 750 Test and 600 MG NPP from lower amounts in the last few weeks I dont " feel" any different. just interested that all


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

jeffj said:


> You contradicted yourself lol..said best you had tried. You Haven't tried anything else.


 not really, best TTM I had tried was from SIS labs. Only spoke about that product from them because I've tried no other SIS product. But the TTM was def bang on. Maybe wording was ambiguous, so apologies.


----------



## Trix489 (Nov 29, 2017)

Using their TRI-durabolin

strenght grow every workout and my BP is raise up.

using with testo e( before start tri durabolin my bp was 120/70)


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

mannersjay said:


> not really, best TTM I had tried was from SIS labs. Only spoke about that product from them because I've tried no other SIS product. But the TTM was def bang on. Maybe wording was ambiguous, so apologies.


 Wasn't a dig mate. Was just me messing around.


----------



## Trix489 (Nov 29, 2017)

naugahyde said:


> Tried their Npp from a well known UK source recently - even on a very low Trt/cruise dose of 150mg pw along with my regular Test dose it did the job. Very pleased. So just ordered Durabolin 300 from the same source this week but then noticed the recent Anabolic lab results - bunk Parabolin & Tri - Tren with the Hex missing. Also looking further into it - the more you dig the more s**t comes up! - I'm seeing guys on some forums complaining more & more. Last year SIS labs were being praised to Heaven - now, not so much...
> 
> Course without bloodwork anecdotal reports don't mean much and we know the gear sometimes gets blamed for poor training/diet issues but that aside anyone here running SIS now or recently & lovi'n it - or not? I'm thinking now maybe I should have held off until my guy restocks with Balkan later in the month!


 I read the analysis on anabolic lab...

and result are not so bad.. seems that in their product there isn't tren hex but higher dose of other tren

anyway best ug lab is pharmacom.. but too expensive


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

swole troll said:


> s**t lab
> 
> Why even give these questionable labs time of day
> 
> ...


 I had bloodwork done on 600m test e a week from sis. My bloodwork around around 150-160nmol. It was decent.

Not used them for a while because others are cheaper now but it was good when I used there oils.

Also ran the var at 100mg a day though and didn't feel a thing. That stuff was sh*t.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

I think every uk ugl will by no fault of there own put out some underdosed gear from time to time, its all down to what batch you get, if one lab is kicking out top gear then stick with it until it drops a boll0ck then buy the next highly rated lab at the time, Tm, Sphinx, sis , Ap have all had some iffy lab results but still there going strong. Sis oils have always been spot on when I used, not using now though simply for price reasons but would go back if needed


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

BULK said:


> I think every uk ugl will by no fault of there own put out some underdosed gear from time to time, its all down to what batch you get, if one lab is kicking out top gear then stick with it until it drops a boll0ck then buy the next highly rated lab at the time, Tm, Sphinx, sis , Ap have all had some iffy lab results but still there going strong. Sis oils have always been spot on when I used, not using now though simply for price reasons but would go back if needed


 I liked sis oils when ive used them TM I had a bad test batch, Sphinx I had a Deca that was discoloured from raws getting wet it got replaced though AP no issues.

Like you say all labs are capable of putting out a crap batch.


----------



## Testdecadbol (Oct 7, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> Pip isn't a guide to how good the hormones are.


 I didnt say it was. In actual fact pip is a sign of high mg content.

But what the f**k is the good of that if it cripples you?! Shite.


----------



## Tiger01 (Dec 27, 2015)

naugahyde said:


> Tried their Npp from a well known UK source recently - even on a very low Trt/cruise dose of 150mg pw along with my regular Test dose it did the job. Very pleased. So just ordered Durabolin 300 from the same source this week but then noticed the recent Anabolic lab results - bunk Parabolin & Tri - Tren with the Hex missing. Also looking further into it - the more you dig the more s**t comes up! - I'm seeing guys on some forums complaining more & more. Last year SIS labs were being praised to Heaven - now, not so much...
> 
> Course without bloodwork anecdotal reports don't mean much and we know the gear sometimes gets blamed for poor training/diet issues but that aside anyone here running SIS now or recently & lovi'n it - or not? I'm thinking now maybe I should have held off until my guy restocks with Balkan later in the month!


 s**t lab used there test 300 done fk al for me and I know how I should feel on test

s**t lab bunk gear


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> isnt this just a cycle of things that continue round and round, The OP I assume you havent had anything tested yourself and reliant on other posts on the internet... If I am honest I am doubtful any major UGL are putting out BUNK gear. you might have a batch that are off slightly due to either a miscalc on the raws or simply order demand, but the market in the UK is so competitive I just dont buy it. I have tried various labs and have found most to be spot on.
> 
> PIP isnt generally caused by the hormone its caused by either injection technique or your body reacting carrier oil or solvents.
> 
> I have used SIS in the past without issues, ( i dont at present) but unless your testing the stuff yourself I dont know how you can make statements based on stuff posted online which often comes with other agendas.


 Yes it's been asked before here - probably will again. Of course there are hidden agendas & shills for & against various labs - but like to think that's not the majority of UKM members!

Sure lab testing/bloodwork is best. But let's be honest - who on here is going to shell out to get their 4 vials of test analysed? - very few, not me. If I was that wary of a lab I wouldn't order from them in the first place. Used Wedinos in the past though

As for bloodwork I get a full hormone panel, etc done 1-2 times a year as part of my Trt. But I don't think adding 100/150 Deca per week is going to show much of interest.

Appreciate your feedback on SIS labs, I'm fairly confident their Deca won't be bunk - at worst maybe a little underdosed. One good thing is you don't hear of many infections with SIS - though maybe a horror story will be along now I've said that!

All the best


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

BULK said:


> I think every uk ugl will by no fault of there own put out some underdosed gear from time to time, its all down to what batch you get, if one lab is kicking out top gear then stick with it until it drops a boll0ck then buy the next highly rated lab at the time, Tm, Sphinx, sis , Ap have all had some iffy lab results but still there going strong. Sis oils have always been spot on when I used, not using now though simply for price reasons but would go back if needed


 Thanks - good advice. I think for the UK steroid user the range & quality available now is fairly good compared to at some times back in the day. Lab testing & anecdotal reports from sites like this hold Ugl's to a standard & word gets out quickly if they start putting out bunk - like to think so anyways!


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> Thanks - good advice. I think for the UK steroid user the range & quality available now is fairly good compared to at some times back in the day. Lab testing & anecdotal reports from sites like this hold Ugl's to a standard & word gets out quickly if they start putting out bunk - like to think so anyways!


 Word does get out fast, notice sis previous name change. And tons of reports of totally bunk orals so bad their dbol is nicknamed bunkabol. It's possible for any lab to put out a s**t batch either from a mix up with raws at source or mislabelling etc, but it's how the lab corrects issues that's important. It is quite evident from the dozens and dozens of experienced and trusted users on here that their orals and dbol especially is dud. Their dbol is or atleast was widely accepted as dud. Yet sis are yet to issue any recalls, yet to replace people's dud products. That says all I need to know about a brand wether it be selling a sofa a car or a steroid. When a brand is happy to mug off its customers with half its range, why would you put faith in buying their other half.

I'm not denying their oils for the most part have a good rep, for now. But there's certainly cheaper, more reliable and consistent brands out there. I hate to 'bash' any lab but there's only so long you can swim in a pool surrounded by a purple cloud before somebody says youv pissed yourself.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Slagface said:


> Word does get out fast, notice sis previous name change. And tons of reports of totally bunk orals so bad their dbol is nicknamed bunkabol. It's possible for any lab to put out a s**t batch either from a mix up with raws at source or mislabelling etc, but it's how the lab corrects issues that's important. It is quite evident from the dozens and dozens of experienced and trusted users on here that their orals and dbol especially is dud. Their dbol is or atleast was widely accepted as dud. Yet sis are yet to issue any recalls, yet to replace people's dud products. That says all I need to know about a brand wether it be selling a sofa a car or a steroid. When a brand is happy to mug off its customers with half its range, why would you put faith in buying their other half.
> 
> I'm not denying their oils for the most part have a good rep, for now. But there's certainly cheaper, more reliable and consistent brands out there. I hate to 'bash' any lab but there's only so long you can swim in a pool surrounded by a purple cloud before somebody says youv pissed yourself.


 SIS has always had a lousy rep for orals Vs oils - although the SIS tablets tested on Anabolic lab came out pretty good. At the same time no lab should ever be putting out bunk - it just raises a big question mark over the whole set up.

Lol your purple pool comment!


----------



## Lewis80 (Sep 6, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> I wasnt questioning you mate , just interested, because of some simply go its not working as to the "feel" but thats crap you cant tell how much hormone is ina drug by feel. I have just upped to 750 Test and 600 MG NPP from lower amounts in the last few weeks I dont " feel" any different. just interested that all


 I agree with you  "feel" suppose to be trigger to digging deeper. Best option bloodwork or HPLC test but HPLC is not that easy way and quite expensive, not a big deal to spend money for 1vial, but if I will be a seller then better spent money and check out each product by HPLC. I think they did something wrong or supplier f**k them up sometimes.

You are right about when somebody said " just feel" means not work. If u feel gear not work then go to check out, no matter which way :thumbup1:


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Trix489 said:


> I read the analysis on anabolic lab...
> 
> and result are not so bad.. seems that in their product there isn't tren hex but higher dose of other tren
> 
> anyway best ug lab is pharmacom.. but too expensive


 Personally given the choice I'd run Balkan, SP, Pharmacom, AP ( order of preference ) before any others - but it often comes down to what's easiest to get at the time if you wanna buy UK domestic sources only.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

naugahyde said:


> Personally given the choice I'd run Balkan, SP, Pharmacom, AP ( order of preference ) before any others - but it often comes down to what's easiest to get at the time if you wanna buy UK domestic sources only.


 AP are gone mate, someone took them over and selling crap. I used AP exclusively for years and was cracking every time. Never once got underdised gear.

Pharmacon, far too expensive. But end of the day no gear is fantastic really. The best they can do is just dose correctly. Fully dosed test from lab A will be the same as lab B , only difference being carrier oil, pip, hygiene etc


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> AP are gone mate, someone took them over and selling crap. I used AP exclusively for years and was cracking every time. Never once got underdised gear.
> 
> Pharmacon, far too expensive. But end of the day no gear is fantastic really. The best they can do is just dose correctly. Fully dosed test from lab A will be the same as lab B , only difference being carrier oil, pip, hygiene etc


 Didn't know that about AP, shame about that - thanks for posting


----------



## rncc (Jun 3, 2013)

I think this lab its underdosed i prefer balkan or multiphar pharmacom..


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Going downhill? Lol they've had dodgy feedback literally since they were out.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

rncc said:


> I think this lab its underdosed i prefer balkan or multiphar pharmacom..


 Can't argue about Balkan/SP - compound wise, dosage wise and quality wise nearly always spot on. Only problem is availability in UK domestic atm


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JUICE1 said:


> Going downhill? Lol they've had dodgy feedback literally since they were out.


 Must have missed that - most of what I've read on UKM after the Infiniti - SIS 'makeover' seemed fairly positive & labwork not too shabby either. That's oils tho - not orals, which we all know isn't SIS's strong point!


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> Must have missed that - most of what I've read on UKM after the Infiniti - SIS 'makeover' seemed fairly positive & labwork not too shabby either. That's oils tho - not orals, which we all know isn't SIS's strong point!


 If a lab has a terrible reputation with orals then I don't know why you want to buy their oils. Any lab that sells bunk products and doesn't do anything about it is a no for me, I don't care if some of their products are good I'm not supporting that. Plenty of labs with solid feedback and good customer service.


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

On the review sites sis have generally got good rep for oils, these are independent personal reviews after using the products.

Have people got agendas who are lab bashing? ??

There is not a single lab out there that at some point has had a bad batch or reviews.

It would be pointless for an established lab to put out s**t oils on purpose, especially products like test as raws are so cheap.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

John Boy 1985 said:


> On the review sites sis have generally got good rep for oils, these are independent personal reviews after using the products.
> 
> Have people got agendas who are lab bashing? ??
> 
> ...


 On the whole sis oils have and continue to be gtg but their orals have always been hit and miss more miss than hit.

Its because the orals have always been this way and not corrected people have issues with them.


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

I changed from Gentec to SIS for Boldernone. ...wasn't too impressed either.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

John Boy 1985 said:


> On the review sites sis have generally got good rep for oils, these are independent personal reviews after using the products.
> 
> Have people got agendas who are lab bashing? ??
> 
> ...


 I agree - but of course it works both ways - lab bashing & lab promoting. Happens on most forums - it's impossible to tell who is straight up & who is crooked. Its funny but I've heard the rumour more than once on other BB forums that SIS is a 'secret sponsor' on UKM. I think this thread definitely proves otherwise - that or someone forgot to 'pay the bill' lol!


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Wouldn't touch a thing of theirs. Infiniti was great, the rebrand to SIS was a complete disaster with obvious attempts to cover up a complete drop in quality, probably due to an issue with raws.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Strange one this as I had to reduce the amount of Tren E I was using as it was to potent and side were heavy as. This was last summer so it could have changed now I suppose.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Recent test results via Wedino's - tested in January 2018.

SIS TEST DEPOT/E tested as TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE ( major compound ).

SIS 'TRI TREN' tested only as TRENBOLONE ACETATE ( major compound ).

Wedino's - as far as I know - haven't resumed accepting samples from private individuals - but still occasionally test aas samples provided by local authorities, institutions etc.

Also ROHM DECA tested as NANDROLONE & ISIS SUSTANON tested with all 4 Testosterone esters present. ( Tested 2017 )

Looks like there is no TRI in SIS'S TREN. I'm not a fan of Ugl multi estered products anyway - too much room for error. But if it's described & priced as such - it should be what it says it is!


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thought I'd dig this up as I'm a bit concerned -

I used SIS Test E for my first cycle as it was the only lab frequently mentioned as being good on here I could find a source for. For my second cycle, I had a couple of suggestions for where to get other highly-rated labs on here, but decided to stick with what I know and go for SIS again. Bought Tren E and Test E, but due to getting a new job and not wanting to risk Tren-somnia, I decided to hold off on the Tren and just bought two more vials of Test E. So 2ml (600mg) per week, for about 15 weeks, exactly the same as my first cycle last summer.

On my first cycle, the gear was definitely decent. Bought it in Jan 2017 but actually didn't start until May for various reasons. Bloodwork quickly showed Test levels were off the scale (NHS bloodwork) and the results were fantastic. No doubt it was dosed with something, presumably well-dosed though as a first time user I have nothing to compare it to - I'll concede maybe it was under-dosed and had I been on "real" stuff I'd have seen twice the results!

Second time around bought the same stuff from the same source. Only on week two so far, but it's clearly working already. Getting all the signs and symptoms test levels are significantly up, and taking my AI as E2 sides were starting to show too (nothing major E2 wise, but I know from my first cycle I blasted the AI far too early and crashed my E2 as I hadn't allowed the Test to "kick-in/build up yet).

Bloodwork due around week 5/6, so we'll know for sure then.

A few people have suggested to me it might be dodgy sources selling fake gear - I doubt this, though I'm open to suggestions. A few have suggested SIS is "intermittent" with their dosing, but again, I can't see this being the case.

Maybe I'm being optimistic as I've spent the usual amount of money on the cycle, and while it won't bankrupt me, anyone would be pissed off at throwing it in the bin because it's bunk shite. Can't exactly complain to trading standards either can you?

Seems to me, and again maybe I'm just being hopeful, that people are either lab-bashing because they have an affinity/preference to one lab (not saying they're representing rival labs, just that brand loyalty is strong) or they're simply not training/eating properly and it's easy just to say "it must be shite gear".

Thoughts?


----------

